# pause & rewind live TV with non-DVR receiver?



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

I was just on the phone with DirecTV asking questions. The lady I spoke with was nice and seemed fairly knowledgeable, but said something that I have a hard time believing.

She said with MRV if you are watching live TV in a room using a non-DVR receiver (say an H24), you can pause or rewind just as you can with a DVR. Can anyone confirm or deny this? 

Thanks


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I believe that you can't watch live TV from a DVR using a non-DVR receiver. Infact you can't do that between two DVRs, unless one is streaming a recording.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

What she says is not true. You cannot pause or rewind live TV on the H24 (or H23/H21).

What you could do is hit the record button on the H24 and tell it to record to one of your HD-DVRs. Then you would use MRV to start watching that recording on the H24. You would be watching a few seconds behind live TV but it will give you the ability to rewind and pause on the non-DVR unit. This will tie up a tuner on your DVR though, so you may run into recording conflicts, or problems if someone else tries watching TV in the room that the HD-DVR is located in.


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> What she says is not true. You cannot pause or rewind live TV on the H24 (or H23/H21).
> 
> What you could do is hit the record button on the H24 and tell it to record to one of your HD-DVRs. Then you would use MRV to start watching that recording on the H24. You would be watching a few seconds behind live TV but it will give you the ability to rewind and pause on the non-DVR unit. This will tie up a tuner on your DVR though, so you may run into recording conflicts, or problems if someone else tries watching TV in the room that the HD-DVR is located in.


That's how I expected it would work. Thanks for confirming.

So, if decide I can't live without pausing live TV in other rooms, I'll order DVRs for them too


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Or, if you think you might want that functionality while watching live, just record it


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Or, if you think you might want that functionality while watching live, just record it


While stated with appropriate humor, this is a very valuable tool that I have used on many occasions. One other nice use is walking in on a good program where the box is already tuned, but of course, you won't recording it. Simply hit the record button, and it *begins recording at the start of the program*, assuming it is within the 90 minute buffer. This way, you can rewind to the start of the program and begin watching it in "non-realtime".
...and you have Stuart's tip of being able to use all your trick play functions on this recording, as you wish.


----------

